# Best 9800GTX + 1GB Water Block



## jellymonster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,

Title says it all really, what is the best NVidia 9800GTX waterblock?

Thanks
JM


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/vadim-launches-9800-gx2-9800-gtx-modular-waterblocks,5137.html


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 26, 2009)

Blastflow Siberian 9800GTX Alu Cooling Plate
http://www.vadim.co.uk/product40004/BlastFlow+Siberian+9800GTX+Cooling+Plate

Is that all I need? doesn't look like it to me lol.

What's this one like?
http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=4305


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 26, 2009)

as long as your card is reference design, it looks fine.


----------



## just a noob (Dec 26, 2009)

you don't want the aluminum one, that would cause corrosion, 1gb 9800gtx's are all nonreferance designs as far as i know, the only solution is to get a gpu only cover block, and copper ram sinks for everything else


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, barring the fact at this point in time watercooling a 9800gtx+ is somewhat redundant...

You want something copper, not aluminum, especially when running a copper cpu block and copper/brass radiator, copper+aluminum=bad and will cause galvanic corrosion.


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 26, 2009)

So confused lol, my Graphics Card is '1GB GByte 9800GTX+ N98XPZL-1GH'

So your saying it will be best to get GPU and graphics memory blocks separately?
Got some examples?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 26, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Well, barring the fact at this point in time watercooling a 9800gtx+ is somewhat redundant...
> 
> You want something copper, not aluminum, especially when running a copper cpu block and copper/brass radiator, copper+aluminum=bad and will cause galvanic corrosion.



same discussion here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=195880

according to that thread, its not something to worry about.


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 26, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Well, barring the fact at this point in time watercooling a 9800gtx+ is somewhat redundant...
> 
> You want something copper, not aluminum, especially when running a copper cpu block and copper/brass radiator, copper+aluminum=bad and will cause galvanic corrosion.



Well I got all my recommendations from you =P so the radiator must be fine lol.

I'm not doing it for better cooling more for noise.  Atm it's the noisiest part in my computer.

Being cool would be a bonus though.


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it better to get an all in one block?
- XSPC Razor 9800GTX Full Cover VGA Water-Block

or get GPU and memory coolers seperate?
- Zalman ZM-GWB3 Water Cooling VGA Graphics Card Block
- Zalman ZM-RWB1 VGA RAM Watercooling Water Block

also are these any good?  I don't really know what I'm looking for tbh


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 27, 2009)

bigfellla said:


> same discussion here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=195880
> 
> according to that thread, its not something to worry about.


According to that thread, there are alot of people on XS that dont know what they are talking about. Do i have to find some pics of some of the galvanic corrosion ive seen in the past?


jellymonster said:


> Well I got all my recommendations from you =P so the radiator must be fine lol.
> 
> I'm not doing it for better cooling more for noise.  Atm it's the noisiest part in my computer.
> 
> Being cool would be a bonus though.



Talking waterblock, your radiator is copper, you dont want to run an aluminum waterblock.


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 27, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Talking waterblock, your radiator is copper, you dont want to run an aluminum waterblock.



so if you were in my position, what would you do?
Which block would be best?
I still have my eye on the XSPC Razor 9800GTX Full Cover VGA Water-Block at the moment.


----------



## just a noob (Dec 27, 2009)

jellymonster said:


> so if you were in my position, what would you do?
> Which block would be best?
> I still have my eye on the XSPC Razor 9800GTX Full Cover VGA Water-Block at the moment.



i have my doubts that that will fit, seeing as the reference design is 512mb, and your card is 1gb


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 27, 2009)

just a noob said:


> i have my doubts that that will fit, seeing as the reference design is 512mb, and your card is 1gb



So maybe not an 'all in one' water block.
Do you think I can still get the gpu + memory water blocks seperately? Will that work?


----------



## just a noob (Dec 28, 2009)

they don't make memory waterblocks, you'll need bga ram sinks: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and a core cover block like the dtek vgpu block:


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 28, 2009)

just a noob said:


> they don't make memory waterblocks, you'll need bga ram sinks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o I'm starting to get it now.

Guess theres no way to cool BGA ram because there so small without a 'all in one' block.

I might give Gigabyte an e-mail and ask whether or not it's a reference design, I damn hope it is, it would be so much easier.

This is what I was also looking at but I guess it also needs a reference design >_>
http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=1330

I am very sure this is my graphics card
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2918


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 28, 2009)

This is my graphics card
http://personal.auna.com/weltallzero/Stuff/Board.JPG

Looks no different to reference design to me =S

http://en.expreview.com/img/2008/03/05/9800GTX-3.jpg
(think that's a reference design one =S)

maybe GPU chip is bit closer to DVI sockets.  But this maybe means I can use this?
http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=1330
or something like it?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=1330

/\---that zalman block is aluminium aswell.... stear clear of aluminium


----------



## just a noob (Dec 28, 2009)

from what i can tell yours isn't referance:


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 28, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> http://www.awd-it.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idProduct=1330
> 
> /\---that zalman block is aluminium aswell.... stear clear of aluminium



Yeah, was just using as an example.



just a noob said:


> from what i can tell yours isn't referance:



How can you tell?  Another thread suggests the same thing.

I'm just thinking, at the moment, the VGA Ram has nothing on it, no heatsinks nothing.  I could just water cool the graphics processor until I know exactly what to do with the VGA Ram.

So what GPU water block do I need to look for? any recommendations?
I can't find what series my card is.


----------



## jellymonster (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone got ay views on these products?
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1000
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=157

and will they work?


----------

